# JBoss Konfiguration wsdl Ort



## Wiplash4 (28. Sep 2022)

Hallo.
Versuche mein Projekt umzuschreiben, dass die WSDL und Endpointet anders definiert wird. Zur Zeit wird der Endpoint definiert als


			http://localhost:8080/Unterprojekt-2.0.0.war/endpointBean
		

. Ich will aber, dass der Endpoint definiert wird als


			http://localhost:8080/Unterprojekt/endpoint
		

und die wsdl sollte heissen


			http://localhost:8080/Unterprojekt/endpoint?wsdl
		

. Wie schaffe ich das, indem ich die jboss-webserivce.xml anpasse?


----------



## Wiplash4 (29. Sep 2022)

So sieht die JBoss-Ausgabe aus.

```
2022-09-29 08:45:47,449 WARN  [org.jboss.as.ee] (MSC service thread 1-3) [] [] [] WFLYEE0007: Not installing optional component org.jboss.weld.environment.servlet.Listener due to an exception (enable DEBUG log level to see the cause)
2022-09-29 08:45:47,470 INFO  [org.jboss.ws.cxf.metadata] (MSC service thread 1-3) [] [] [] JBWS024061: Adding service endpoint metadata: id=WebServiceSFBean
address=http://0.0.0.0:8080/webservice-sf/WebService
implementor=de.random.web.service.ejb.sf.WebServiceSFBean
serviceName={http://www.random.de/web/service}WebServiceSFBeanService
portName={http://www.random.de/web/service}WebServicePort
annotationWsdlLocation=null
wsdlLocationOverride=null
mtomEnabled=true
2022-09-29 08:45:47,480 INFO  [org.apache.cxf.wsdl.service.factory.ReflectionServiceFactoryBean] (MSC service thread 1-3) [] [] [] Creating Service {http://www.random.de/web/service}WebServiceSFBeanService from class de.random.web.service.ejb.sf.WebServiceSFBean
2022-09-29 08:45:48,155 INFO  [org.apache.cxf.endpoint.ServerImpl] (MSC service thread 1-3) [] [] [] Setting the server's publish address to be http://0.0.0.0:8080/webservice-sf/WebService
2022-09-29 08:45:48,156 SEVERE [org.apache.cxf.common.injection.ResourceInjector] (MSC service thread 1-3) [] [] [] Resource annotation on de.random.web.service.ejb.sf.WebServiceSFBean but no field or setter found.
2022-09-29 08:45:48,194 INFO  [org.jboss.ws.cxf.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-3) [] [] [] JBWS024074: WSDL published to: file:/opt/jboss-eap/standalone/data/wsdl/webservice-app.war/WebServiceSFBeanService.wsdl
2022-09-29 08:45:48,219 INFO  [org.jboss.as.webservices] (MSC service thread 1-4) [] [] [] WFLYWS0003: Starting service jboss.ws.endpoint."webservice-app.war".WebServiceSFBean
2022-09-29 08:45:48,227 INFO  [org.hibernate.dialect.Dialect] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 84) [] [] [] HHH000400: Using dialect: org.hibernate.dialect.Oracle10gDialect
2022-09-29 08:45:48,232 INFO  [org.hibernate.dialect.Dialect] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 86) [] [] [] HHH000400: Using dialect: org.hibernate.dialect.Oracle10gDialect
2022-09-29 08:45:48,266 INFO  [org.hibernate.envers.boot.internal.EnversServiceImpl] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 84) [] [] [] Envers integration enabled? : true
2022-09-29 08:45:48,267 INFO  [org.hibernate.envers.boot.internal.EnversServiceImpl] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 86) [] [] [] Envers integration enabled? : true
2022-09-29 08:45:48,705 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 85) [] [] [] WFLYUT0021: Registered web context: '/webservice-sf' for server 'default-server'
2022-09-29 08:45:48,764 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (management-handler-thread - 1) [] [] [] WFLYSRV0016: Replaced deployment "webservice-app.war" with deployment "webservice-app.war"
2022-09-29 08:45:48,769 INFO  [org.jboss.as.repository] (management-handler-thread - 1) [] [] [] WFLYDR0002: Content removed from location /opt/jboss-eap/standalone/data/content/a9/2d69170363e0a24adfefe1f414bc0039694cf1/content
2022-09-29 08:45:56,945 ERROR [io.undertow.request] (default task-1) [webservice-app] [] [] UT005023: Exception handling request to /webservice-sf/WebService: java.lang.AbstractMethodError
        at org.apache.cxf.helpers.DOMUtils.createDocumentBuilder(DOMUtils.java:147)
        at org.apache.cxf.helpers.DOMUtils.getDocumentBuilder(DOMUtils.java:138)
        at org.apache.cxf.helpers.DOMUtils.createDocument(DOMUtils.java:185)
        at org.apache.cxf.binding.soap.interceptor.ReadHeadersInterceptor$HeadersProcessor.addEvent(ReadHeadersInterceptor.java:433)
        at org.apache.cxf.binding.soap.interceptor.ReadHeadersInterceptor$HeadersProcessor.process(ReadHeadersInterceptor.java:376)
        at org.apache.cxf.binding.soap.interceptor.ReadHeadersInterceptor.handleMessage(ReadHeadersInterceptor.java:205)
       at org.apache.cxf.binding.soap.interceptor.ReadHeadersInterceptor.handleMessage(ReadHeadersInterceptor.java:70)
        at org.apache.cxf.phase.PhaseInterceptorChain.doIntercept(PhaseInterceptorChain.java:308)
        at org.apache.cxf.transport.ChainInitiationObserver.onMessage(ChainInitiationObserver.java:121)
        at org.apache.cxf.transport.http.AbstractHTTPDestination.invoke(AbstractHTTPDestination.java:265)
        at org.jboss.wsf.stack.cxf.RequestHandlerImpl.handleHttpRequest(RequestHandlerImpl.java:110)
        at org.jboss.wsf.stack.cxf.transport.ServletHelper.callRequestHandler(ServletHelper.java:134)
        at org.jboss.wsf.stack.cxf.CXFServletExt.invoke(CXFServletExt.java:88)
        at org.apache.cxf.transport.servlet.AbstractHTTPServlet.handleRequest(AbstractHTTPServlet.java:298)
        at org.apache.cxf.transport.servlet.AbstractHTTPServlet.doPost(AbstractHTTPServlet.java:217)
        at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:523)
        at org.jboss.wsf.stack.cxf.CXFServletExt.service(CXFServletExt.java:136)
        at org.jboss.wsf.spi.deployment.WSFServlet.service(WSFServlet.java:140)
        at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:590)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.ServletHandler.handleRequest(ServletHandler.java:74)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.FilterHandler$FilterChainImpl.doFilter(FilterHandler.java:129)
        at de.random.amp.LoggingFilter.doFilter(LoggingFilter.java:61)
        at io.undertow.servlet.core.ManagedFilter.doFilter(ManagedFilter.java:61)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.FilterHandler$FilterChainImpl.doFilter(FilterHandler.java:131)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.FilterHandler.handleRequest(FilterHandler.java:84)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.security.ServletSecurityRoleHandler.handleRequest(ServletSecurityRoleHandler.java:62)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.ServletChain$1.handleRequest(ServletChain.java:68)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.ServletDispatchingHandler.handleRequest(ServletDispatchingHandler.java:36)
        at org.wildfly.extension.undertow.security.SecurityContextAssociationHandler.handleRequest(SecurityContextAssociationHandler.java:78)
        at io.undertow.server.handlers.PredicateHandler.handleRequest(PredicateHandler.java:43)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.RedirectDirHandler.handleRequest(RedirectDirHandler.java:68)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.security.SSLInformationAssociationHandler.handleRequest(SSLInformationAssociationHandler.java:117)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.security.ServletAuthenticationCallHandler.handleRequest(ServletAuthenticationCallHandler.java:57)
        at io.undertow.server.handlers.PredicateHandler.handleRequest(PredicateHandler.java:43)
        at io.undertow.security.handlers.AbstractConfidentialityHandler.handleRequest(AbstractConfidentialityHandler.java:46)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.security.ServletConfidentialityConstraintHandler.handleRequest(ServletConfidentialityConstraintHandler.java:64)
        at io.undertow.security.handlers.AuthenticationMechanismsHandler.handleRequest(AuthenticationMechanismsHandler.java:60)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.security.CachedAuthenticatedSessionHandler.handleRequest(CachedAuthenticatedSessionHandler.java:77)
        at io.undertow.security.handlers.NotificationReceiverHandler.handleRequest(NotificationReceiverHandler.java:50)
        at io.undertow.security.handlers.AbstractSecurityContextAssociationHandler.handleRequest(AbstractSecurityContextAssociationHandler.java:43)
       at io.undertow.server.handlers.PredicateHandler.handleRequest(PredicateHandler.java:43)
       at org.wildfly.extension.undertow.security.jacc.JACCContextIdHandler.handleRequest(JACCContextIdHandler.java:61)
        at io.undertow.server.handlers.PredicateHandler.handleRequest(PredicateHandler.java:43)
        at org.wildfly.extension.undertow.deployment.GlobalRequestControllerHandler.handleRequest(GlobalRequestControllerHandler.java:68)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.SendErrorPageHandler.handleRequest(SendErrorPageHandler.java:52)
        at io.undertow.server.handlers.PredicateHandler.handleRequest(PredicateHandler.java:43)
        at io.undertow.server.handlers.MetricsHandler.handleRequest(MetricsHandler.java:64)
        at io.undertow.servlet.core.MetricsChainHandler.handleRequest(MetricsChainHandler.java:59)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.ServletInitialHandler.handleFirstRequest(ServletInitialHandler.java:275)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.ServletInitialHandler.access$100(ServletInitialHandler.java:79)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.ServletInitialHandler$2.call(ServletInitialHandler.java:134)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.ServletInitialHandler$2.call(ServletInitialHandler.java:131)
        at io.undertow.servlet.core.ServletRequestContextThreadSetupAction$1.call(ServletRequestContextThreadSetupAction.java:48)
        at io.undertow.servlet.core.ContextClassLoaderSetupAction$1.call(ContextClassLoaderSetupAction.java:43)
        at org.wildfly.extension.undertow.security.SecurityContextThreadSetupAction.lambda$create$0(SecurityContextThreadSetupAction.java:105)
       at org.wildfly.extension.undertow.deployment.UndertowDeploymentInfoService$UndertowThreadSetupAction.lambda$create$0(UndertowDeploymentInfoService.java:1551)
        at org.wildfly.extension.undertow.deployment.UndertowDeploymentInfoService$UndertowThreadSetupAction.lambda$create$0(UndertowDeploymentInfoService.java:1551)
        at org.wildfly.extension.undertow.deployment.UndertowDeploymentInfoService$UndertowThreadSetupAction.lambda$create$0(UndertowDeploymentInfoService.java:1551)
        at org.wildfly.extension.undertow.deployment.UndertowDeploymentInfoService$UndertowThreadSetupAction.lambda$create$0(UndertowDeploymentInfoService.java:1551)
        at org.wildfly.extension.undertow.deployment.UndertowDeploymentInfoService$UndertowThreadSetupAction.lambda$create$0(UndertowDeploymentInfoService.java:1551)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.ServletInitialHandler.dispatchRequest(ServletInitialHandler.java:255)
       at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.ServletInitialHandler.access$000(ServletInitialHandler.java:79)
        at io.undertow.servlet.handlers.ServletInitialHandler$1.handleRequest(ServletInitialHandler.java:100)
        at io.undertow.server.Connectors.executeRootHandler(Connectors.java:387)
        at io.undertow.server.HttpServerExchange$1.run(HttpServerExchange.java:852)
        at org.jboss.threads.ContextClassLoaderSavingRunnable.run(ContextClassLoaderSavingRunnable.java:35)
        at org.jboss.threads.EnhancedQueueExecutor.safeRun(EnhancedQueueExecutor.java:1990)
        at org.jboss.threads.EnhancedQueueExecutor$ThreadBody.doRunTask(EnhancedQueueExecutor.java:1486)
        at org.jboss.threads.EnhancedQueueExecutor$ThreadBody.run(EnhancedQueueExecutor.java:1348)
        at org.xnio.XnioWorker$WorkerThreadFactory$1$1.run(XnioWorker.java:1280)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:750)
```


----------

